# Went looking for mushrooms, got a surprise



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My son and I went up in the hills to hike and look for mushrooms. There were lots of mushrooms so I was concentrating on the ground. I found an interesting dig in the ground next to the trail and when I looked closer something had been digging up an anthill. We went around the next turn in the trail and I still had my eye on the ground when my son stopped me. We looked up and 10 yards in front of us was a good sized cinnamon black bear with his head in the dirt digging for ants. We stepped back a bit and the bear noticed us and headed up the trail as fast as it could go. We waited a bit then proceeded up the trail watching the tracks to see where it left the trail. After collecting some mushrooms and spotting some nice deer we headed back to the car on higher open ground so that we wouldn't be surprised again. On the way down I found a nice 5 point elk shed antler. Quite a bit more than we expected to see in one quick hike. It all happened so quickly that we didn't get a picture of the bear but here is a picture of one of the tracks. My son was bummed that he didn't draw out on the archery bear tag he tried for this year, he would have had an easy shot.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Thats cool all the time I've spent in the wood still haven't seen a bear.


----------

